# succesfully upgraded harddrive in series 2 but still shows 40 gig



## captainjamestkir (Jul 7, 2008)

I was ablet o use the Hindsdale How-to to transfer my settings on my series 2 40 gig hard drive to a 320 gig wd caviar eide drive.

I got it powered up, and the tivo is working fine, but when I look at the settings it shows "up to 40 hours".

should it be showing the additional hard drive space there?
is there a step I missed that was necessary to upgrade the drive size?

when following the hinsdale link info I checked the harddrive sizes and while booted in linux it did indeed recognize the correct harddrive size for my new harddrive.

here is the link I referred to when upgrading. I upgraded a single drive 40 gig tivo to single drive 320 gig.

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

use the software and info from mfslive.org. make sure to use -x (expand) in the restore command. you likely left that out.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The "Hindsdale How-to" and MFSTools is out of date use the MFSLive instructions and  CD . In addition to the -x you also need a -R4 in the restore options.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

You may be able to just run the mfsadd command instead of doing the whole restore over with the -x option.


----------



## sdh1230 (Jan 9, 2005)

It took me weeks to figure that one out, I'll save you the aggravation.

HDA: primary master (where the FAT32 tivo image you created resides)
HDB: Primary Slave (nothing)
HDC Secondary Master (Your new bigger HD)
HDD Secondary Slave (where the CD rom is).

USE MFSTOOLS, get to the bash prompt.

make a new directory by typing: mkdir /mnt/dos
then mount the new directory to your FAT32 drive (the one with the image) by typing mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

You now extract the image to the new drive and have it expand to fill a drive of larger size you type

mfstool restore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc 

Where tivo.bak is the name of your image, and /dev/hdc is the directory the image is going onto.

when you are done and it cleans up the job type umount -f -a -r

Now, if only someone can lay out for me a very simple way to gain telnet ability into my tivo series 2 (without soldering) and get YAC running, I'd be mighty appreciative myself.

ENJOY


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

sdh1230 said:


> Now, if only someone can lay out for me a very simple way to gain telnet ability into my tivo series 2 (without soldering) and get YAC running, I'd be mighty appreciative myself.


I don't know much about the latest SA TiVo's, but depending on the model S2 you have, it may not be possible without a PROM mod. Look in the Underground Forum to find out. If no mod is needed, adding telnet and Caller ID is very easy. See the same forum. Some folks have been very kind and written scripts to do this and more.


----------



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

I just updated my series 2 (SD-H400 Tosh) from 80g to 320g and used the direct copy commands, mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda, but my unit still shows 80g.

Please help, do I need to reset the unit?

Thx
Newbie
Buddy


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That should be -xzpi, not =xzpi.

I believe the SD-H400 TiVo needs some additional modification to make the expansion take. I could be wrong though.


----------

